# Camera under 15k



## aadi9044 (May 23, 2015)

I want a good camera with CMOS sensor , lithium battery

I am confused between Nikon l830, Sony h300 and canon sx520

Suggest between them or suggest any camera other than this?? Brand should Sony, Nikon and canon


----------



## nac (May 24, 2015)

If CMOS and 15k are the only two criteria, you can just spend about 8-9k to get WX80/60.

H300 is not CMOS. I am not fan of low end bridge (L830, SX520), but you can buy one of them if you're okay with it.

If you wanna spend 15k on camera, check these...
SX700 if you can find one in your budget, else P530 would be a decent choice.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Apr 1, 2016)

any new suggestion??


----------

